# diy pex



## BNL Builders (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone know or can point me in the right direction for information regarding pex pipe strapping in stud cavity. Thanks


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

http://plasticpipe.org/pdf/pex_designguide_residential_water_supply.pdf


----------

